# wheres a good place to throw a net???



## jwc14 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got a 6 ft cast net but don't know where to throw it? bay side or surf side?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

In the yard..!!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I got one and practiced in the surf...it was tough. I didnt ever really learn the correct way to throw a net, but I did get a good work out. haha I would try the yard for sure.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Surf has less to snag on. Thats the problem with thrownets they are barnacle and rock magnets.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I caught a castnet over on Mullat Bayou. Pulled it out took it home & saved the lead. The net was properly disposed of.


----------

